# Hard Case removed???



## OHrcr (Nov 7, 2010)

So, i've been running Turnigy hard case 2s lipos in my ultima sc-r, just purchased a RB5 sp and found out the packs don't fit in the buggy. Can I just remove the hard case and wrap them in tape?? If not, i'm buying new packs. any ideas of a good pack I can fit into both cars. Thanks


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

Buy new shorty packs you'll be alot happier.


----------



## crazydave76 (Nov 21, 2010)

Not to mention safer as well.


----------

